# My Lenovo laptop shuts down instantly when unplugged, help!



## ABCnyman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi! I got a Lenovo ThinkPad for Christmas 8 months ago, and when I got it, I started setting it up, you know setting up my profile and whatnot. I made a profile and started installing games and all that kind of stuff, so after I did all that, I unplugged it cause I wanted to put it away into the case because I had somewhere to be the next morning, so I wanted to put it away early to get it over with. Anyway, when I unplugged it that first night, I expected the battery to just start slowly draining, like all laptops do, but instead the laptop just INSTANTLY shut down, just poof, black screen, so I started it up unplugged, and it drained very quickly. At first, I thought maybe it was because the battery wasn't charged up, but it was still odd how it just shut off instantly when it was unplugged. I thought it was odd, but put it in the case anyway and went to bed. I used it for a few days, plugged in at all times, however one day, I was playing a game, and the computer accidentally got unplugged, I don't remember how being it was about 7 or 8 months ago, but anyway like I said it was accidentally unplugged and once again, POOF black screen. This time I was very irritated cause I had to restart everything I had done in my game in that session. Before the computer was unplugged I hovered over the charging icon, and seen it was at 100%, so I was very confused now cause it should have kept going even after it was unplugged, because since it is at 100% it would only make sense. So I once again, stupidly, just forgot about it and kept doing what I was doing. Now months later, it is still doing the same thing. I am not too good with computers, but I knew enough to look into the power settings in control panel, but that was useless. I did some other things to mess with power settings but nothing, The computer works great and as long as it is plugged in, but it is very annoying and odd how this does it when its unplugged. I did some research and some others with my same computer are also having some issues, but none got any good answers for me anyway. Some answers said the battery is old, or could be damaged. Like I said though, I would maybe think the battery is damaged, but I have been having this issue since day 1, the battery was never used before, so unless it is defected, that cannot be the case. I also seen some people say they ordered a new battery and it didn't do anything. I should have taken this into account back when I got it, and maybe taken it to a shop. I just didn't care that much at the time, now I really need to find a fix to this issue. Thanks in advance to everyone who answers to this question.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you ever tried removing the battery and cleaning the contacts?
Do you have Lenovo Energy Management installed?
What's the model?


----------



## ABCnyman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

MY model number is R61


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If the battery in the laptop is made by Sony, more than likely that is the problem. However, Lenovo also has patches for power issues. What OS are you running? 32-Bit or 64?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That sounds like a faulty battery. I would send it back to where you bought it before the warranty expires.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree - warranty before it expires

Really of course, although you now know this, the claim should have been immediately it occurred

I know you say you hovered the mouse on the charging icon, but what indication does the actual R61 battery led show


*Green *
The battery is charged between 80% to 100% of the capacity, and being discharged between 0% to 80% of the capacity.

*Blinking green *
The battery is charged between 20% to 80% of the capacity and being charged.

*Orange *
The battery is charged between 5% and 20% of the capacity and being discharged.

*Blinking orange **(slow) *
The battery is charged between 5% to 20% of the capacity and being charged.
*
Blinking orange **(rapid) *
The battery is charged between 0% to 5% of the capacity and being charged.


----------



## ABCnyman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

64 bit.


----------



## ABCnyman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Also, I don't remember if I stated this, but at the moment, it says 97% not charging, yet the battery sign is blinking orange quite quickly.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My guess is faulty battery or faulty component in battery charging circuit


I do not think you will solve this without reference to your supplier - of course you may have trouble convincing them that this fault was apparent right from the start - but it is worth a try


I have looked at the Lenovo site for your R61 and can find no mention of a patch that should be applicable to your computer as they are dated well before you bought it - in fact by some three years as far as I can see


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It's has to be the battery.
From what I see the ThinkPad R series was discontinued in 2008. 
Amazon has a replacement battery, ranging anywhere from $10usd to 30+.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See this
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/R-and-L...-orange-won-t-charge-at-all/td-p/50675/page/2

but as my colleagues says - the R61 appears to be of a generation where if as you say - it was new December 2013 it was old stock on clearance and if that is the case it is not surprising that the battery was at the end of its useful service life when you got the computer

IF indeed we have the right info re the Lenovo and its date etc.


----------

